# Masta--good luck today



## Francie (Jan 14, 2007)

Good luck with your Patriots! My husband is a huge Patriot fan (since Tom Brady went to Michigan and hubby is a UM fan). (Obviously from my avatar, I love the Buckeyes!). We will be pulling for the Patriots, though!


Francie


----------



## masta (Jan 14, 2007)

Thank You Francie and I believe today will be the toughest game of thethree that are leftthat the Patriots will have to win to become World Champions again this year!


----------



## masta (Jan 14, 2007)

AWESOME WIN!!!!!






NEXT STOP INDY TO SHOW PAYTON WE STILL OWN HIM!!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 14, 2007)

Good job PATS, if both Manning brothers go down it will be a good year.


Buckeye who, I thought they were Gator Bait!!!


----------



## Pepere (Jan 15, 2007)

Tom Brady is nothing but AWESOME. The man has ice water running through his entire body. If he's not the best QB of the last decade then he never played the game.







SD lost their cool and "Schotten-whiner" got himself out coached. He whined when he was in KC he whined in DC and he's still a whiner. Hey, maybe he ought to join this forum and learn how to make the stuff??


----------



## Coaster (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm a fan of LT so was hoping to see him go further this year after a 14-2 season. Gratz Pats fans. Guess I'll pull for the Saints now.


----------



## bmorosco (Jan 15, 2007)

PATRIOTS GET LUCKY AGAIN MASTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn I hate them guys!!!



*Edited by: bmorosco *


----------



## masta (Jan 15, 2007)

Lucky....I think not!!






LT is a excellent running back and a super athlete but it takes a whole team effort with great coaching to win in the playoffs.


Afterhis actions crying about the Patriots disrespecting with a dance after the game I think LT should stand for "Lots of Tears"!


----------



## Francie (Jan 15, 2007)

Okay Steve!!!


We went in the game thinking it was a no-brainer (should have been). I do have to say one thing about the game........What if..............


USC would not have lost to UCLA??? Florida would not have been in that game!!


(Yes, I am a 42 year old mother of three small children, but when it comes to tennis, wine, and COLLEGE football, I can hang with the best of them, just ask my husband!)


Also, I graduated from Bowling Green State University, where Urban Meyer (Florida coach) coached just three short years ago, who also used to coach (asst) at Ohio State AND was born and raised in our beloved Buckeye state!!! 


PS I still obviously wanted to win!!


----------



## Francie (Jan 15, 2007)

Masta---


NICE WIN!!!!!! 




Francie


----------



## masta (Jan 21, 2007)

Well today is the big match up between the Pats and the Colts and I have plenty of confidence that Coach Belicheck and Tom Brady can get this done again and make their 4th trip to the Super Bowl in the last 6 years.






Don't worry Payton there will always be dumb commercials to make!


----------



## masta (Jan 21, 2007)

I am very disappointed with the loss of the Pats but I take my hat off to Payton and the colts as they got it done tonight!


----------



## smurfe (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, even though I live 45 miles from New Orleans, I am from Illinois and glad to see the match up for the Super Bowl. I grew up closer to Indy than Chicago so I usually considered them the home team until the Rams came to St. Louis. I don't consider myself a Colts fan but I normally found myself rooting for them and will for the Super Bowl. Congrats to both teams tonight for providing one of the greatest games I have ever seen.


Smurfe


----------



## Francie (Jan 21, 2007)

Sooooo sorry about your loss. My hats off to the whole Patriot organization for the past six years, and the outstanding job they have done!!


(My six year old got so upset--we let him stay up to the end--he ran to his room in tears









). I had to laugh because earlier in the day, he played his arch rival in hockey and his team lost. I said "why weren't you upset when you lost your hockey game?" he said "MOM---IT'S THE PATRIOTS, DON'T YOU KNOW *ANYTHING*???" of course not, I am just a mom. Sorry again Masta.


Francie


----------



## geocorn (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry about the Pats. It was a great game and they fought hard.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry aout the loss !! MAsta. do you think they got too conservative?


----------



## masta (Jan 22, 2007)

Not sure what happened but it appeared the defense got tired and couldn't recover and some of this was related to a flu bug going through the team and the heat in the dome.


Why is it so hot....don't they have any ventilation? Personally I think playing football in a dome is wrong to begin with.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 22, 2007)

masta said:


> Not sure what happened but it appeared the defense got tired and couldn't recover and some of this was related to a flu bug going through the team and the heat in the dome.
> 
> 
> Why is it so hot....don't they have any ventilation? Personally I think playing football in a dome is wrong to begin with.




I have been to games in the RCA Dome and Solider Field on days like yesterday in Chicago. Yeah, the dome is warmbut it was a lot more comfortable than sitting in the snow/sleet/rain/wind you experience at Solider Field. It sits next to Lake Michigan and is miserable at times. I have even attended games in Green Bay during a snow storm that weren't as miserable as sitting in Solider Field and Green Bay is on the lake as well. 


Smurfe



*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 22, 2007)

Real men play football out of doors. The season used to be over by now, as the Super Bowl used to be played on my birthday weekend. What do we have 2 or 3 more weeks left?


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 23, 2007)

Saw the movie "Invincible" last night. Good flick... not as good as "Rudy" in my opinion, but up there. I'm a sucker forthose personal triumph movies.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 3, 2008)

Well where is Masta on the Super Bowl tonight? Did he give up on his Patriots last year? Almost game time. I wonder where Masta is about now?


----------



## Dean (Feb 3, 2008)

I am so bummed out right now. I was following the Pats all season, and this was quite an upset tonight. I have to give Cudos to Giants Defense...they kept Brady in the hot zone all night, and Eli Manning! Wow, for a chucker so young, he sure showed some poise. All in all, it was a good exciting game.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 4, 2008)

Brady is going to be one sore man this morning. It was a Giants day for sure. I was hoping the Patriots would win it just to have that perfect record. Just wasn't meant to be I guess.


----------



## smurfe (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, I don't think many saw that coming. Congrats to the Giants. Young Eli has been dogged all year living in his brothers shadow. Hope this is a sign of more to come. I was extremely less than impressed with the Pat's coach display of sportsmanship.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 4, 2008)

That Giant defense just wouldn't give Brady a chance. I'm like Waldo- Brady is going to be pretty sore today. I thought he finally broke out in the last few minutes only to have a great last minute drive from Manning. The last 10 minutes of the game were the best. The rest was a bit less than exciting to me.


----------



## masta (Feb 4, 2008)

I am very disappointed



but will give credit to the Giants for doing what they needed to do to win.


Defense wins big games in football just like pitching wins big games in baseball.


----------



## Tomy (Feb 4, 2008)

Rember NY beat Da Bears, so I knew they had a heck of a team. The Pats just choked, no two ways about it. I think NY had nothing to lose, so just had fun puttingthe QBon his butt all game. Was a heck of a bowl game for a change.


----------

